# face of a sow bug (photo)



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

This is quite amazing....i like the watermark/signature on it also, very clever.


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

That is really awesome! Well done. 

I love the eyes...kinda reminds me of a juicy blackberry.


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

mot said:


> This is quite amazing....i like the watermark/signature on it also, very clever.


Thank you! I spent days trying to decide on a watermark that wouldn't spoil the photo but would be distinctive to me. So I scanned my signature and and add it as a small watermark to every photo...

Cheers
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

tharsis said:


> That is really awesome! Well done.
> 
> I love the eyes...kinda reminds me of a juicy blackberry.


Hahaha! They do don't they?

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

wheres its space ship?


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

nonconductive said:


> wheres its space ship?


:icon_smil


----------

